# Mini Midlands Meet?



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I know there are alot of us in the Midlands area and I just wondered if people would be up for meeting for a coffee or something at some point?

I'm in Birmingham by the way

E


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Esperanza,

I would    I'm near Coventry.

I can get to Birmingham easy enough, about 30mins on a train for me (don't drive, bit of a pain).

Jovi x


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm not in the Midlands but there isn't anyone near me really so perhaps I could tag on not being so far away in Brissle?

Muddy


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm close to Gloucester - could get to Birmingham on the train reasonably easy - would love to meet up with you all.  A-Mx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello 

Well, I may be a bit busy over the next few weeks, but am definitely interested in any Midlands meets - I am in South Birmingham/Solihull.

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Count me in too. I'm in Redditch, just south of Birmingham, but I drive so location isn't an issue  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I know it's short notice, but if anyone fancies meeting for coffee tomorrow in Birmingham or Solihull let me know.


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi
I'd definitely be up for a Midlands meet! If we could do it after the start of Feb, that'd work best for me. 
Hope to see you soon  
OneStep


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd be in for a midlands meet. I'm in Leicester but can drive over to the west mids easy enough.

Sam x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Esperanza - sorry chick, only just seen your message - coffee would have been nice - not really drinking it at the moment but absolutely loving the smell!!

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Claire thats's an excellent idea!  I can't see me having too much on that day    

I don't drive so will have to get the train to New Street.

Sam don't know how much of a drive it is for you but I know there is a direct train from Leicester to Birmingham.


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Claire, I think the 14th Feb is a great idea  !

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I shall try to make it xx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Can't make 14 Feb as I will be out of the country on business    Have fun everyone!

A-Mx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

14th is good for me!

Can I suggest cakes at Druckers?


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Either sounds good to me, I'm quite happy to go with the flow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi

Im free on 14th, we could all go on a man hunt in B,ham  .

I would be happy to do lunch and I think bump would quite like that too.

I will prob get train into Moor St from my villiage, prob be easier than driving and parking.  I drive to B,ham for work 5 days a week so it would be a nice change.  I am better at walking now, blood pressure seems to have sorted itself out  

Chowy


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't make 14th Feb, am off to see my mate with twins that weekend. Shame, would have loved to meet up with you all.

Muddy


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Claire that looks lovely, should be something to keep everyone happy.  I need to check the dessert menu    Price is good too, I'm on a bit of a budget.  If it's good we''ll have to go again for those who can't make this one.  Think we'll need to book given the day.  Can't think of a better way to spend it!

Manhunt indeed    I had some great nights out in Birmingham, XL's nightclub and Costers rock bar.  Oh the states i've staggered round birmingham in    Not been for years, not even seen the new bullring.


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I've not heard great things about that place (I'm also always wary of buffets!). If we want Brindley place how about Pizza Express? Brindley place is also quite a walk for those coming by train, there's also a Pizza Express in the Bullring.


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Love the idea of the 14th. Will drive over - don't fancy the train with the girls. That's assuming they're invited.
Love to all

Sam x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting the train too. Will the restaurant be near the train station? xxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

LL quite sure I'm a definate ... I can meet you at new street station, I have a rough idea how to get there so shouldn't get us too lost    Or you can drive to mine and jump on the train with me if thats easier  xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

I will be there in spirit, but pretty sure I will be fairly occupied with my own little Valentine!  Hopefully I (we !!  ) will be able to make it to the next meet!

Some1

xx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

The Bullring (Pizza Express) is close to New St and Moor St stations, I'm happy to meet in the station if people don't know the area.


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

...i'm a definite  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi
Just catching up on posts. I'd love to come too. I don't know Birmingham that well, so happy to go with wherever others recommend. I'm a definite.
OneStep


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

We're definites
Sam x


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Im a definate too, may need two chairs the size of my tummy  

Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Will bring my scan pics

Chowy


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm a definate.  Is brindley place the nice bit by the canals on broad street?  Somewhere there would be nice.  Probably best to get numbers then pick a venue?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm so sorry but I just can't be a definite incase I'm still so ill. I have to take everything on a day to day basis I'm afraid. Its so frustrating. Pleeeease put me down tho


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Jovi - Brindley place is the area by the canals but seeing as quite a few are traveling by train I think the Bullring would be a better bet - easier to meet up.

LL - even if you have to make a decision on the morning then that's ok - don't worry!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Esperanza - I've only ever walked there on a night out so always under the influence, probably why it didn't seem so far  
Don't think i've been shopping in bullring since it was rebuilt x


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll book, is everyone happy with Sat 14th Feb at Pizza Express Bullring? Shall we say 1pm?

So far I have

Me
Cem
Jovi
Chowy
Going it alone + 2 little ones
LL ( )
Lou Ann

Have I missed anyone?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I think onestep is a definate


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Looking forward to it.
x


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Sounds good to me, dont forget I need etra room the size of me  

Chowy


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

If I book for 8 adults and 3 kids that should cover us, they're flexible so if things change on the day it shouldn't matter - is that three high chairs?


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

please - the more I can tie them down, the easier it is!
x


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello - yes please do count me in on this too - I wasn't on the list a few messages ago
Thank you
OneStep


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Table booked for 9 adults and 3 little ones for 1.00 on Satuday 14th at Pizza Express in the Bullring

Me
Chowy
Cem
LL
Aweeze
Lou Ann
Jovi
One Step
Going it Alone


----------



## jazzys_mum (Jan 28, 2009)

I would love to come Birminham is about an hour on M6 for me so as long as it not too early I'm sure I could make it. I'm not familiar with the city (bit of a small town girlie)so would need some good directions and where to park etc. But sounds fun.

LadyLottie just noticed you are also in northants perhaps we could car share if you were interested.

Jazzys_mum x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

If it helps Jazzys_mum, I'm in the same boat - driving over from Leicester and I don't know Brum at all. I just thought that it's easier to cope with the car than the train with the twins.
Looking forward to it

Sam x


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

I see that this is late, but is Sat 14th, Say=t 14th of Feb?!!! If so I will be in B'ham on that day and would very much like to join you...I can phone and adjust the booking if necessary.

Rx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Misty - would be great if you could join us.

I was going to check numbers again mid week and confirm the booking.

E x


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Fantastic! Please count me in.

Rx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry I can't make this meet up but just wanted to wish everyone a very happy V-Day meal out.  Perfect timing for a single girlies meet up I must say  

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh Lou, you poor thing. Sorry you can't make it - I hope E feels better soon and that things look up - you'll both be missed.

E xx


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello ladies

I've been directed here by my good FF buddy ... LadyLottie... I hope you don't mind ... she mentioned that there's a bit of a night out on Saturday.

Since I'm well a truly a spinster of the parish I am 'eligible' ... and given that I don't live too far away ... would you mind if I joined you?  If it's not to late to book a place that is.

dcon_blue
xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello all  

Just catching up on this thread to make sure it's still happening. Looks like it is.

I am looking forward to it - as long as I'm not sick but most days thats manageable so . I haven't decided yet whether driving or train. Probably see what the weather is like.

Will miss you both Lou

LL x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooops D'con-blue. Sorry - its lunchtime


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Better still I can be home in time for my Ovaltine


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello Dcon look foward to meeting you ...... hope you can still make it at lunchtime?

I'm getting the train over and will wander aimlessly until I find restaurant    I have a rough idea of where I am going.  LL can always meet you nearby ish but think it will be easy to find - and it's right next to the shops, what a shame  

Lou sorry we won't be seeing you and E    Hope he's not too poorly


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I can't remember where and when it is. 
Better read back through the thread.

D'con-blue - I bet we'll all be home in our PJ's. I might even just come in mine coz nothing else fits


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Jovi ... 

Now that I think of it I'm looking forward to actually going out and meeting people (I'm a bit of a miserable cow these days).  

Anyway I'm sorry I don't know many of you (only LadyL and Felix from my trips to Brno) and I really don't know Brum either ... so should I carry a copy of the Times or wear a red carnation?  

D
xx


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

LL ... 1.00 on Satuday 14th at Pizza Express in the Bullring ... I can call tomorrow to adjust the booking ... but who's name is it in?

D
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Mmmm - not sure  . Sorry - not much help really


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I really should get out more to be honest - but I can't be bothered a lot of the time and it's too cold out there atm anyway.

You'll know us soon enough Dcon    I've met LL too but not met anyone else before.  

I do think valentines day is a perfect day for a singlie get together  

Bullring is easy to find (I flipping hope it is, i've got a terrible sense of direction) quite sure the train practically drops you off outside it 

xx


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

It sounds as though it's actually in the Bullring ...

Level 7 & 9 Bullring
Birmingham
B5 4BU

And there's a map here ...

http://www.pizzaexpress.com/our-restaurants/3225.aspx

/links


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Dcon - it would be great if you could join us.  

Jazzys_mum and Mistylake - are you both planning to come to? The booking is in my name and I'll call tomorrow to adjust the booking. I don't want to put my full name in here but first name is Lisa - if anyone wants to PM me to get my mobile no then feel free.

It's fairly easy to find ...

If you're driving and planning on parking in the Bullring then there are three sets of lifts in the car park up to the shopping area. If you aim for the ones by Selfridges and go up to the third floor of the shopping centre Pizza Express is next to the small Starbucks.

If you're getting the train to New Street then come out of the station and cross the road towards the entrance by Debenhams (you'll pass a TKMaxx on the right) this will bring you into the 2nd level of the Bullring. You come past a Boots on your left, keep going past H&M, Monsoon towards doors to the outside, then you kind of exit the indoor Mall area and then re-enter it by EAT/Mango. Once you're back inside Pizza Express is directly above you on the third level.

If you're getting the train to Moor Street, exit the station and cross the road, there;s an entrance to the Bullring by a small newsagents. This brings you into the 2nd level near Selfridges, get the lift/escalator up to the third level to find Pizza Express.

I hope these are clear.


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi

Can anyone lay ther hands on stickers and pens so that we can have the usual name tags, think Lou normally does that?

Lou hope E is better soon, this is the age to get chicken pox though, not at 20 when I did as I was very poorly with it  .

See everyone on Sat.  

CEM see you bout 12 at yours.

Chowy


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll bring some!


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

Yes I am definitely coming, as visiting my parents who live in Birmingham. I am really looking forward to meeting you all. I have yet to find an equivalent local group in Manchester. See you Saturday.

Rx


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Misty ... I'm a Manc girlie lost in the Midlands


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.pizzaexpress.com/our-food/desserts.aspx

I can't decide between the chocolate glory and choc fudge cake 

Diet starts again Monday

/links


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I've checked out the dessert too  .

Ooooooooooohhhhhhhh I hope I can eat OK


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all.
Looking forward to seeing you all on Saturday. I'm turning up quite early and catching a bit of shopping first. It has started to snow quite badly here tonight so if I'm not there in time, I'm not coming, because of the weather. I'll post tomorrow night if it's looking particularly dodgy. I think I must finally be turning into a grown up, I'm getting bored of snow. I never thought the day would come.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope you can make it Sam.  No snow here as yet.  Must admit I loved the first couple of days as it has been so long since we've had proper snow, am totally sick of it now.  What have the girls made of it?  

I'm hoping to shop too - if I can drag myself out of bed early enough!  Been ages since I've been out of town so will be nice to look around some different shops.  Will be looking more than buying unfortunately.

Jovi xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Esperanza is the booking under just your first name?  If not can you PM me please?

Look forward to seeing you all 2m

Jovi x


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Evening ladies ... Lady Lottie has given me someone's mobile number in case she can't make it tomorrow ... but I don't know who it is


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Is me Dcon!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Have a great lunch ladies. - make sure you give all the other diners some strange converstions to earwig on


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

have a lovely time all.
xx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

You beat me home Clare (I did get waylaid in Topshop, but didn't buy!).

I had a great time - thank you everyone for your lovely company. I will attempt to upload the pics to the ******** group, but it will take me awhile as my internet connection is terrible.


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot for organising it Esperanza. As an oldie, I didn't take offence - honest. I took ages to get home, the M69 was shut and it was a nightmare. Amelie fell sleep but Libby got upset and wanted to hold mummy's hand. We had a lovely day, thank you all

Sam x


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Esperanza ... a big thanks from me too for arranging today. It was lovely to meet up with you all:


Jovi
One Step
Chowy
Sam (and little ladies)
Lou_ann
misty
cem

Have I missed anyone out? This should be clockwise from where I was sitting


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for a lovely day everyone, was great to meet you all.  

Thanks Esperanza for organising    Special thanks to Sam for bringing Amelie & Libby, they are a real credit to you, lovely girls and very very cute! 

Hope to see you all again soon.

Bedtime for me now - just in from babysitting and am shattered - not used to being so busy!
Enjoy the rest of the weekend,
Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Es, thanks for organising yesterday's meet - it was lovely to meet up with everyone again and to meet some new people  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

what a fab way to spend valentines.... glad you all had a grea time mini x xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm so cross about missing that I actually SWORE very very loudly, stomped, and got told off by my mum for my language  .

I was FURIOUS at being so ill again  . Can't wait to see the photos.

Good job I cancelled tho. Gradually got worse and then ended up with NHS Direct and a potential burst cyst. Mostly bed resting today until can get to midwife tomorrow. Grrrr

MISSED YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Did you all have dessert?


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Yes LL we had dessert, I was so hungry by 1.40 that I had to order garlic bread for the baby as it was getting rather unsettled in my tummy.  Then I had pizza and ate it all (never been known b4) and dessert of banoffi pie.  At I making you feel any better  
Well to finish it off I had lovely heartburn during the night    Serves me right really.

It was a lovely afternoon, thanks to everyone.

Barnie got 2nd in his class at his show today, he didnt want the judge to look in his mouth until he had given him a kiss!!!!! Luckily he knows barnie and was more understanding than most.

Chowy


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Dear All,

Lovely to meet you and to be able to faces to all these nicknames! We all had a really good natter and bond really. The food and location was not bad either. Thanks to Esperanza for arranging it for us all. I hope to do it again soon.

Rx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooh sounds lush Chowy. Blimey Id' have had to join you with the garlic bread. I either can't eat at all or have to eat IMMEDIATELY. I couldn't have waited or I'd have been sick.

Glad you had a lovely time xx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Ladies....Glad you had a great time.....was jealous especially at the mention of Banoffee pie !  

I spent my Valentine's facilitating an away day for an interesting bunch of people.....local MultiCultural group...first time I've been paid for working on a Saturday since I served Pie and Peas in the local pub!  Bit more normal in the evening....Anti- Valentine's house party.... tee hee! 

Can't wait to see the pics on ********......particularly the bumps! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi there
It was lovely to meet up with you all in person on Saturday - thank you Esperanza for arranging it.  

I'd be up for a meet in Stratford again - it's easy to get to for me. 

Hope to see you all soon
OneStep


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd be up for a midlandsy meet anytime. The place was ideal - not too much posh stuff for the girls to break, only their loony mummy throwing cutlery at other people! 

I can recommend the chocolate fudge cake too. Looking forward to seeing the photos.

Well done Barney.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

I'd be up for a midlandsy meet anytime too! 

Yes the cutlery throwing incident was really funny, especially when the waiter commented on how well the girls were behaving !!    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I've uploaded the pics - not many and not very good ones (time to get a new camera phone I think!). I've not added tags yet - late for work(!) - but I think anyone can do that.


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great time last Saturday - Jasmine and I are definitely up for the next meet up!!!

Some1

xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Claire !  - we are doing great thanks!  Am sleep deprived, but it is nowhere near as bad as I had imagined - just need to adjust to catnapping.  Am trying to get photos on today - but Jasmine seems to be able to sense when I go on the computer and demand my attention - cheeky baby !!

Some1

xx


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Lou

If we meet in Stratford there is a Pizza express there, if we did it in April then I could come but not promising anything in May or June    Dont think I could do the journey or walking if we met in B,ham at least Stratford is close if anything starts to rumble!!!!!

5 Ely St,
Stratford-Upon-Avon.
Warwickshire.
CV37 6LW.  


Telephone Number(s) :
01789 264124 

Gotta go and let the puppies out.

Chowy  

/links


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Lou,

Would love to come along to the next meet up and though I might need a map and a compass (plus instructions on how to use both!) could probably find Stratford!     My only plea is to have a date pretty soon as I can arrange work obligations around it.  

A-Mx


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Is this another mini meet or an everyone meet? I'd really like to meet up with people as am a bit lonely down here and life is getting a bit tough. Like Chowy, as due in May couldn't really commit to then but April probably OK, assuming I can still drive. Will keep my eye out for dates etc.

Muddy


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm assuming it's going to be held in the midlands and open to the single girlies.
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

muddypaws said:


> am a bit lonely down here and life is getting a bit tough.


I know how you feel hun


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear you are both feeling a bit lonely LadyL and Muddy....just think, soon you'll be a 2 person family   And once you have your little ones, I'm sure you'll make lots of friends locally 

But it would be good to get another meet going - and Midlands does seem to be a good option for most people.

Perhaps we should just pick a date and get on with it - end March/early April perhaps? Easter is mid April so can't be then, and once we get to end April then I think there are a few due dates

How about last weekend of March or first weekend of April?
Lou - happy to help organise if you like?

Suitcase
x


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

If it is going to be a main meeting, how about announcing it as such and doing a brief location survey and choosing a point which is most beneficial to all?

R


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Lou

Yes, happy to help

I suspect we won't be able to please everyone though - as we continue to expand it's harder to find one solution for all 
I also suspect that we'll end up opting for the Midlands or London...although we have many new single girlies here, I think we still have the biggest groups of people in London or in the Midlands area

However, I'll post a poll (in a minute or two) to request input on location and dates and let's see what comes back

Then once we know where it's going to be, we can work out who is best placed to organise - I'm happy to help where I can  

Suitcase
x

PS Lou - sorry you're still having such a horrid time, hope things improve soon


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Claire - I don't know the Midlands at all really so if we go with that option, shall be glad of your assistance  

Suitcase
x


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

The Midlands is absolutely fine for me, as my parents live there and I go regularly anyway. I was really thinking about everybody else. I hope that the liquidation is not your personal company, and am sorry that you are having such a tough time right now.

Rx


----------



## crossfingers (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,

Im in Coventry could really do with some buddies.......Can drive to Bham / meet up


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi,

We are actually meeting up in Warwick this saturday if you can make it.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180561.30

R x


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

If anyone fancies meeting up for coffee on Sunday or Monday let me know. I'm in Birmingham but happy to drive a little way (taking Bank Holiday traffic into consideration).

E x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry Es, I can't do either this time  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

HI E and C,

If you are going to meet up then please let me know and I will try and make it. I could do with some 'SMC' time right now and a catch up!!!

Rx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

hello

if you meet up on monday afternoon we will try to make it- we are in south birmingham/solihull

some1 and jasmine

xxx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Misty, Chowy and I are meeting for lunch tomorrow, but I could also meet for coffee in Solihull on Monday afternoon if you're around Cem & Some1?


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi

Will have to let you know re Monday as friend suppossed to be coming down but hasnt confirmed, MEN ey!  Why do they think the world revolves around them?

Will let you know.

Chowy


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Would have loved to come but am up to my elbows in potties and knickers and want to give it my full attention. Will be thinking of you!!]
Sam xx


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh no potty trainig, I remember it only so well, how are they doing?  Hope you are not tearing your hair out too much.  Apparently so called experts say if they are ready they will do it in a week and if you do nights within a week of doing days then it all clicks in together.  I have had some it has worked on but others it hasnt.  Thinking of you and good luck.

Chowy


----------

